# Worming puppys



## jferguson2641 (Jul 26, 2010)

how old do my puppies need to be before i worm them?


----------



## Badgirl101 (Jul 26, 2010)

I would say 4-6 weeks, but thats a guess.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 26, 2010)

I start mine at 2 weeks old then deworm at 3, 4, 6, 8, and 10 weeks . I use Pyrantel pamoate which is the active ingredient in Nemex2 that you can find in most feed stores. I ALWAYS deworm the mom at the SAME TIME with the Pyrantel Pomoate to clean her out as well. Anything you give to the mom will be passed through the milk so I don't use anything BUT the Pyrantel on a nursing mom.
At 4 months old I use Fenbendazol (panacure or safeguard) and deworm once a month along with my grown dogs. I start mine on Ivomec at around 5-6 months for heartworm prevention depending on the time of year when they are that age. I use 1/10cc per 10 lbs. Collie breeds can't take Ivomec so ask your vet before you try it. 
I also use Droncit for tapes once or twice a year for my older pups and adult dogs. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## StikR (Jan 28, 2011)

Once you start them on Ivomec do you continue to give them Fenbendazol?


----------



## FrancoMo (Jan 29, 2011)

southern beagles where do you get the droncit?


----------



## coondeddy (Feb 2, 2011)

*worming puppies*

we start at 4 weeks with nemex 2 and repeat weekly until roughly 16 weeks then just go on a monthly basis from there


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry, haven't checked in over here lately. I get my droncit through Australia. Good company with no problems.
http://hoofanhound.com/
Yes to the ivomec question. I give Ivomec on the 1st of the month and Fenbendazon on the 15th so not to overload the system at one time. 
Coondeddy,
I may be misunderstanding, but are you only giving nemex to your adult dogs? 

One point I would like to make about waiting till your pups are 4 weeks before worming. Several years ago I had a man call me and ask me if I could help him with his litter. They were dying at 3 weeks old. I took them to the vet and they were dying from worms! I got them healthy, hand raised the survivers for him and gave them back. Worms will drain little puppies down. Read your nemexII box. The instructions tell you to start at 2 weeks for a reason. Just remember to worm the mom at the same time so she doesn't pass more through her milk to them.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Feb 2, 2011)

One more thing about the Droncit. Usually a couple of buddies will split an order so it makes it more affordable.


----------



## southern_pride (Mar 2, 2011)

We start our pups at 2 weeks on pyrantel, and every 2 weeks after that.
We do that til they get about 15-16 weeks.
We also hit the gyp then too.

The best worm pill available is Drontal Plus.
The down side is, it's expensive. About 18.00 PER pill(for an 80lb+ dog).

We had a once a month worm pill, custom made for us.
It has ivomec for heart worm prevention, pyrantel for round and hook worms, and praziquantel for tape worms. It does not get whip worms very well. Whips arent common to our area, but to be on the safe side, we hit them twice a year with Safeguard/Panacur.

Oh and FYI.
Ivomec-Is for heart worm prevention only. It does NOT get other worms. At least not in the dosage given to our dogs for heart worm prevention.

Safeguard/Panacur-Does not get hook worms. I know the label says it does. The label is Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. I can't tell you how many dogs/pups test positive for hooks when we used to use Safeguard.

Pyrantel- Nothing works better for round and hook worms. It is the active ingredient in Nemex, Strongid. You can buy generic pyrantel at Jeffers, Revival etc.
__________________
Tommy and Amy
www.southernpridepitbulls.com
Home of ABKC Champs
Southern Pride's Dew Drop
Southern Pride's Trouble
Southern Pride's Grizz
Bowman's X-Rated of Southern Pride
Edgewoods Doubloon of Southern Pride
and
ABKC Grand Champion
Southern Pride's Blade


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Mar 2, 2011)

Southernpride,
I respectfully disagree with you about the Safeguard (fenbendazol). I use the horse paste and It absolutly DOES get hooks rounds and whips. You have to give it three days in a row on an empty stomach (I worm at 7am then feed at 7pm so it is 12 hours before and after feeding) to get hooks rounds and whips. A dog can be reinfected and have mature worms in the system in less than 30 days if the soil is infected so it is important to de-worm monthly 3 days in a row. I have been raising dogs for 20 years and after I started using safeguard, ivomec, and droncit, I have NEVER had a positive worm test of any kind. It does work if given correctly.
The Nemex II (pyrentel) will only get hooks and rounds. It does NOT get whips. I only use this on pups. I choose the fenbendazol over the nemex because it gets all three mahor worms plus treats for giardia (often found in stagnated water or mud holes). I should also mention that it (safe guard) is (according to my vet) the safest wormer on the market.
I will agree with you on the other points. Drontal Plus is the best but not affordable for owners of multiple dogs. Ivomec will not get other worms at the dose of 1/10cc per 10 lbs but is a very affordable heartworm prevention.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 2, 2011)

SouthernBeagles said:


> Southernpride,
> I respectfully disagree with you about the Safeguard (fenbendazol). I use the horse paste and It absolutly DOES get hooks rounds and whips. You have to give it three days in a row on an empty stomach (I worm at 7am then feed at 7pm so it is 12 hours before and after feeding) to get hooks rounds and whips. A dog can be reinfected and have mature worms in the system in less than 30 days if the soil is infected so it is important to de-worm monthly 3 days in a row. I have been raising dogs for 20 years and after I started using safeguard, ivomec, and droncit, I have NEVER had a positive worm test of any kind. It does work if given correctly.
> The Nemex II (pyrentel) will only get hooks and rounds. It does NOT get whips. I only use this on pups. I choose the fenbendazol over the nemex because it gets all three mahor worms plus treats for giardia (often found in stagnated water or mud holes). I should also mention that it (safe guard) is (according to my vet) the safest wormer on the market.
> I will agree with you on the other points. Drontal Plus is the best but not affordable for owners of multiple dogs. Ivomec will not get other worms at the dose of 1/10cc per 10 lbs but is a very affordable heartworm prevention.



I agree also. When I drop the nemex on older pups and start the safeguard you need to use it for 3 straight days for a complete treatment.


----------



## southern_pride (Mar 3, 2011)

I used to think the same thing. But, now I KNOW different.
We dosed it at 1 cc per 5lbs for 3 consecutive days, then another 3 day cycle a week later. The results, a pup infested with hooks. 


3-4 months later, different bottle of safeguard from a different source. Results, same as above.

But if you'vehad good service from it, great, I hope you continue to. As for me, I'll stick with the pyrantel on pups and gyps, and the pill we use the rest of the time.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Mar 3, 2011)

I have always used the paste (horse). Never bought it in a bottle.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 3, 2011)

I only use the safeguard for goats.


----------

